# Spark Plug and Gap question



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I currently have the APR93 ecu upgrade and was wondering if anyone can recommend some spark plugs. I also remember reading that the gap should be different with the tuned ecu... any insight on this?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plug and Gap question (ILLA NOIZ)*

see 1.8t section and the FAQ sticky, all the info you need is there


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plug and Gap question (cincyTT)*

I just purchased some NGK BKR7Es to replace my old OEM PFR6Qs. The BKR7Es took away all hesitation I had under hard acceleration and made the car feel like it has WAY more power. They cost me about $2 each at NAPA, but being copper plugs, they will need to be replaced more often.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

From the 1.8T forum:
Spark Plugs
OE Plugs: NGK PFR6Q - .032" gap
For Stock Cars - .032" gap:
NGK BKR6E
Autolite 3923
Denso Iridium IK20
For Chipped Cars - .028" gap:
NGK BKR7E
Autolite 3922
Denso Iridium IK22

**Avoid all non copper plugs, recommend to change every or every other oil change to keep from misfiring.
General Rule of thumb: For every additional 50HP over stock, a general rule is 1 heat range colder and gap shrinks by .004
--So, a chipped 1.8T would make good use ofa plug one range colder gapped to .028
>Tightening torque 30Nm (22 ft-lb)
>Tightening torque for Coil Packs 7ft lbs


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks everyone... what length extension will I need to swap these? I saw an a4 write up and it looked like a 2 ft extension?


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

8-10" should be plenty, i think i use a 10"


----------



## SteveCJr (Aug 3, 2008)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_From the 1.8T forum:
Spark Plugs
For Stock Cars - .032" gap:
Autolite 3923

For Chipped Cars - .028" gap:
Autolite 3922


I just ordered a set of Autolite 3923 from Sparkplugs.com. They say the gap on this plug is .028 and Iridium. The only defferance i could find between the 3923 and 3922 is that the 3922 has a copper core.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (cincyTT)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I should have this done Monday... as I am flying out for business this weekend. 
Any advice? I see two of the coil packs are buried... Looks like the spaghetti my a mamma makeda me last night


----------



## bauch1425 (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: (SteveCJr)*

Copper seems to work better in our cars (although OEM is platinum). Coppers do not last as long though.


----------

